# RAF Warboys DF Station and Mushroom Pillbox



## Rubex (Jan 31, 2016)

The Direction Finding Station would be used to triangulate the position of planes using radio signals or radar. The walls here are about 4ft thick and surround the perimeter of the building, presumably to protect against any enemy attacks. Between the surrounding walls and the main building is a passageway running around the perimeter, which allows for access to some side store rooms. 





















































































Just up the road is the Battle HQ (which is now flooded so I couldn’t get any photos down there), a Mushroom Pillbox, and a Stanton Shelter. 









I counted the sections in this shelter and there are 18 overall which means that it was able to hold around 50 men:





Mushroom Pillboxes offer an uninterrupted 360 degree view. They have a tabular rail running around the inside which was used as the support for a gun mount. The weapon was fixed onto the mount and then moved around the pillbox as required. 













Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## rockfordstone (Jan 31, 2016)

another great batch. as usual


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 31, 2016)

Interesting history to this. The shelter has 18 sections which can hold 50 men so its a man shelter, but a bit of squeeze, you have to know who your friends are. Good post.


----------



## smiler (Jan 31, 2016)

I've never seen a mushroom pillbox, as far as I know we don't have any here, I enjoyed it, Thanks Rubex,


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 31, 2016)

Glad you got back there! It was full of farm equipment when I went so great to see it empty. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 31, 2016)

That's a great report of this very interesting place..and thank you for going back here to take me..I loved that mushroom pillbox as I have never seen one before.loving the angles you are getting on your shots now


----------



## HughieD (Jan 31, 2016)

Great stuff. The stanton interior shot is particularly impressive Rubex.


----------



## mookster (Jan 31, 2016)

Only ever seen a couple of mushroom pillboxes at RAF Bicester, they certainly are a strange sight.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 31, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Glad you got back there! It was full of farm equipment when I went so great to see it empty.
> Thanks for sharing



There's a list of them here

The F.C. Mushroom Pillbox | The Pillbox Study Group Website.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 1, 2016)

Great collection of shots,Thanks for showing.


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 1, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> There's a list of them here
> 
> The F.C. Mushroom Pillbox | The Pillbox Study Group Website.


It says on here they're found in the eastern counties, so that may explain Smiler having never seen then (seeing as he says he's from Cornwall). 

Lovely photos, Rubex, and it's nice to see the gun mount hasn't been had from the pillbox


----------



## Dick Derpin (Feb 1, 2016)

Going to have to get up here, love that mushroom pillbox!


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2016)

TheNarrator said:


> It says on here they're found in the eastern counties, so that may explain Smiler having never seen then (seeing as he says he's from Cornwall).
> 
> Lovely photos, Rubex, and it's nice to see the gun mount hasn't been had from the pillbox



That is a very incomplete list, there's loads in Wiltshire and a few in Gloucestershire too, none in Cornwall though from what I remember.


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 1, 2016)

Liking it  Big up the shrooms!


----------



## mookster (Feb 1, 2016)

krela said:


> That is a very incomplete list, there's loads in Wiltshire and a few in Gloucestershire too, none in Cornwall though from what I remember.



RAF Bicester had a couple although very overgrown! They are probably still there as they are on the bomb store/airfield side which as far as I know is still derelict.


----------

